# payment slip or bank statement to prove work experience



## Amilacool (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi,

1. In final stage, is enough to show only bank statement . since i did not got salary slips from my employee? 

2. In my first employment my salary was not deposited to the bank. so how do i prove my payments for those dates.

Thanks.


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Amilacool said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. In final stage, is enough to show only bank statement . since i did not got salary slips from my employee?
> 
> ...


Hello

You need to provide as much proof as you can to prove your employment claims. If you do not have salary slips get a document from your employer mentioning your salary. Submit tax documents along with the bank statement . Get pension documents , employer contributions etc

Its your job to satisfy the CO about your employment claims. Provide all documents that you think will be helpful in satisfying your CO about your employment. 

Regards


----------



## rocky1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

What if the company is a smaller organization and bank statement/tax documents were not provided to the employee?

Is it gonna be risk?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

rocky1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What if the company is a smaller organization and bank statement/tax documents were not provided to the employee?
> 
> Is it gonna be risk?


Obviously its a big risk if its not recognized and your points falls bcoz of this.

Any dodgy claims can trigger enquiry and even personal visit by DIAC representaive at your work place to verify your details and roles and responsibility.


----------



## Amilacool (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the details


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

Amilacool said:


> Thanks for the details


Hi,

What did you submit to prove work experience?


----------

